# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  نحوه گرفتن backup بصورت خودکار و همچنین ذخیره backup در یک کلاینت دیگه

## davood59

_سلام دوستان؛_
ببخشید از اینکه شاید بگید سوال تکراری پرسیدم، باور کنید تاپیکها رو جستجو کردم ولی یا در مورد sqlexpress بود و یه مورد هم که خوب بود در مورد 2008، بهر حال اگه باز هم تکراریه اعلام تا نسبت به حذف پست اقدام کنم.
*سوال اول)* ببنید دوستان برای اینکه در sql2005  بطور خودکار و در هر نیم ساعت بخواهیم فایل back up بگیریم چه اقدامی باید انجام بدیم که اصولی و استاندارد هم باشه؟؟اگه میشه مراحل کار رو دقیقا بهم بگید.

*سوال دوم)* من اگر بخوام به غیر از سرور فایل backup مورد نظر رو یه کلاینت دیگه هم کپی بشه چه کاری باید انجام بدم؟
ممنون میشم اگه منو راهنمایی کنید.
پستهایی رو هم که در ابتدا گفتم و جستجو کردم بدین شرحه:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ghlight=Backup
و 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ghlight=Backup

----------


## Reza_Yarahmadi

در مورد سوال اولتون ، توي پنجره Object Explorer‌ (بعد از كانكت شدن) توي پوشه Managment روي پوشه Maintenance Plans راست كليك كنيد و گزينه Maintenance Plan Wizard رو انتخاب كنيد تا پنجره مربوط به ايجاد رول باز بشه. بقيه كار هم تقريبا معلومه!! در ضمن سرويس SQL Server Agent بايد فعال باشه.
در مورد سوال دومتون هم فكر نميكنم SQL Server همچين قابليتي داشته باشه (در واقع من نميدونم كه داره يا نه!!) اگر هم داشته باشه روش جالبي براي كپي كردن بك آپ نيست.

----------


## davood59

سلام دوست عزیزم؛
ضمن تشکر مجدد در خصوص این مورد:



> در مورد سوال دومتون هم فكر نميكنم SQL Server همچين قابليتي داشته باشه


چرا همچین چیزی رو داره و اتفاقا بنظر من خیلی خوب و مثمر ثمر میتونه باشه! ببینید اگه سرور یه دفعه از کار بیفته شما میتونید اینطوری از یک Backup دیگه که تو یه کلاینت دیگه هست استفاده کنید و اطلاعات شما از دست نمیره.

----------


## s.Jabbari

شما می توانید ار  Replication و یا Mirroring  استفاده کنید

----------


## davood59

در خصوص replication سعی کردم از این سایتها کمک بگیرم؛ ولی در اولین مرحله خطای اتصای میده که همه موارد رو هم چک کردم ولی بازهم خطا میده:

sql.jpg
اینهم سایتهایی که ازشون میخواستم استفاده کنم:
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/databa...plication.aspx

http://blog.csdn.net/longrujun/archi...09/783357.aspx

ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## shahab2025

> در خصوص replication سعی کردم از این سایتها کمک بگیرم؛ ولی در اولین مرحله خطای اتصای میده که همه موارد رو هم چک کردم ولی بازهم خطا میده:
> 
> sql.jpg
> اینهم سایتهایی که ازشون میخواستم استفاده کنم:
> http://www.codeproject.com/KB/databa...plication.aspx
> 
> http://blog.csdn.net/longrujun/archi...09/783357.aspx
> 
> ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید.


سلام 
این تاپیک در مورد backup اتوماتیک است 
در مورد Replication تاپیک جدیدی باز کنید تا بشود مشکل را حل کرد

----------

